# Pin and Crescent jig



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Any opinions on this particular setup.
Route-R-Joint Precision Dovetail Joinery System | Woodworking Tools


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another knock off of Bob Rosendahls EZ-Link system. MLCS offers more template choices. You can view the original at Oak Park John.


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

Like MIke says, it is a knock off or possibly the same jig and templates MLCS has at a bargain price. After looking again it really isn't a bargain. The Woodline version comes with only 2 templates whereas the MLCS comes with 4 templates for the basic unit. If it wasn't so expensive through MLCS I would like to have one myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Just to add a note , Woodline copied the OP jig about 5 or 6 years ago and Rockler also sales one like it, Woodline did the same on the Spacer Jig from OP about the same time..

===


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ken Bee said:


> Like MIke says, it is a knock off or possibly the same jig and templates MLCS has at a bargain price. After looking again it really isn't a bargain. The Woodline version comes with only 2 templates whereas the MLCS comes with 4 templates for the basic unit. If it wasn't so expensive through MLCS I would like to have one myself.


Hmm, I didn't read it that way Ken
RJB4
Basic Route-R-Joint™ System + 4 templates of your choice (please note your selection in the comment field) Regular Price: $139.00
On Sale For: $109.00 
In stock 

I wa kind of interested in the pin and crescent but it doesn't look like you can get the templates ala carte from MLCS, gotta buy bundles. I'm not real gun ho about picking one up but $110 for the pieces plus 4 templates looked like a decent deal.


----------

